# First Aid/CPR/Emergency Oxygen Course



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be teaching a First Aid/CPR/Emergency Oxygen Administration course on January 9th at MBT Divers starting at 6:00pm. The new address is 3920 Barrancas Ave. This will be a NAUI certification which is recognized by the Coast Guard. This certification is valid for 2 years from the date of issue. If you are interested in the course you can call MBT Divers at 455-7702 to sign up.

Rich


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

so the coast gaurd will accept the naui first aid cpr cret i got in july formy captians lisc?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

as I understand it they should.


----------



## Empty Tank (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the cost of this class?

Charles


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

There are three sections. The cost of each section is $50.00. If you take all three sessions together then the cost of all three is $100.00. Books are seperate and they cost around $20.00.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be there. See you tonite Rich.


----------

